# What is everyone feeding their Pup?



## jlehigh (Jan 18, 2008)

I was using Purina Puppy Chow (per the breeder) but talked to a nutritionist at Petco and he recommended at least stepping up the Purina ONE puppy large breed formula. He said the best is Purina Pro Plan as has many other people - thinking about switching up to that eventually but went with ONE for now. Another pet store also recommended Nutro puppy large breed formula. I have also heard that some people make their own dog food (since the food scare).

What is everyone feeding their pup?


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I've used Nutro and it seems to be a pretty good food. Asia needs the weight control formula and has been on Medi-Cal through the vet as it seems to be the best food to manage her weight and is good nutrionally I think.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

We are using Canidae dry and mix canned Evangers or Innova with it.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

We feed Nature's Variety Raw


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Iam's Weight control seems to be working for Lucky right now.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam is on the raw food diet. he gets nature's variety raw patties (chicken or beef) as well as a raw bone (beef knees & knuckles, marrow bones, pork necks) almost every day, and lots of plain yogurt which is his fave treat


----------



## cody (Dec 10, 2007)

Cody eats innova.


----------



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

gomez eats pedigree puppy & adult formula


----------



## tsdairy (Dec 9, 2007)

My dogs on are sciene diet large breed adn large breed puppy for hte wee ones.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mine are all different Bama eats Natural Balance venison & sweet potato. Beau and Shelby eat Wellness Core weight loss and they love it. I tried the Nutro but Beau didnt like it.


----------



## ks02 (Oct 11, 2007)

I just switched Cooper from Innova Large Breed Puppy to Innova Adult when he turned 4 months per the vet and his breeder. He seems to be doing very well on it and actually likes it, which is a plus it seems. Eventually (when he's a year to a year and a half) I'll switch him to Innova EVO large bites, which is what Riley is on. Unfortunately, these foods are not exactly ideal for someone with more than a few dogs or those on much of a budget. I spend right around $100 every month to 6 weeks feeding 2 dogs. 
If I had to switch foods due to financial reasons, I would feed Canidae All Life Stages to both boys. It's also a very good food and very reasonably priced.

As far as Purina goes, I've heard a lot of breeders (mostly lab breeders...but I'm sure it goes for goldens as well) say they prefer ProPlan and their dogs do well on it. 

If you like Purina's line, I would go with ProPlan if possible.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I bought Natural Balance Ultra Premium for Brady. It's a good food and available at Petco, which has stores close to home and work. I was planning on feeding Canidae but couldn't get a 5-lb bag at a local fancy pet store. They seem to be perpetually out of stock and I don't want to buy a giant bag and find that Brady doesn't like it.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Eddie eats Evolve Puppy. I think I will be moving him on to Canidae at the end of this bag (40lbs, so this will take awhile) He is 5 months old. I add an egg a couple times a week and use drops of something called 3V that also has fish oil in it.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Fergus eats Innova LArge Breed Puppy. I'm not sure what we're going to switch to when he gets off puppy food. Or when for that matter!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

My Kerosene is on Purina One. Diesel is on Canidae. They both are great!


----------



## Taurusa (Dec 9, 2007)

Jess is fed 'my version' of the raw food diet. She gets dog mince mixed with juiced veges once a day, tin of sardines mixed with a little rice once a day, and then what ever i have or feel like the other meal, left overs, good quality dog food, chicken necks, all sorts! I find this can be both expensive and cost effective depending on what specials are out there. On average i spend about $2 a day which i don't think is too bad...


----------



## tsdairy (Dec 9, 2007)

Do the all natural kibbles make their poo like pudding?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

tsdairy said:


> Do the all natural kibbles make their poo like pudding?


no.... exactly the opposite in my opinion and experience.


----------



## jlehigh (Jan 18, 2008)

Are brands like Canidae, Nature's Variety, Innova available in commercial stores like PetSmart and PetCo... I don't think I've ever seen them there - but they have so much that I may just not have noticed... Where do you get something like the raw patties?


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlin eats Canidae ALS. I changed him over to Merrick Turducken, and though he liked it, it didn't agree with him, so we're back to Canidae!


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

I feed both my goldens "Nature's Recipe" Adult formula.....I have only been able to find it at Petsmart. The dogs love it, and compared to the other dog foods of the similiar quality, it is very reasonably priced.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

I'll be feeding Evo small bites poultry, breeder says to use this for life.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

We started out with Bil Jak puppy food, then moved to California Natual, he stoped eating that, then we moved to Natual Balance and he stoped eating that, so now we are on Bil Jak large bread fomula and he is eating it! My dog likes the cheap stuff  Its not really that cheap, but the ingredience are not the best. Oh well, I would rather have a dog who eats..


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

We just started Emmy on Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice and she loves it!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

jlehigh said:


> Are brands like Canidae, Nature's Variety, Innova available in commercial stores like PetSmart and PetCo... I don't think I've ever seen them there - but they have so much that I may just not have noticed... Where do you get something like the raw patties?


I've not found Innova at PetSmart or Petco. On Innova's website, they have a store locator where I found a ton of local feed stores and more "mom and pop" pet stores that carry it. I like giving them the business better anyway!


----------



## Juli68 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hobie gets Iams puppy! He seems to love it and his coat looks beautiful.


----------



## HoldensMom (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm doing a mix of Canidae Platinum and Wellness Core. His weight seems under control with a diet of about 800 calories including treats. And I'm hoping that the extra protein will help with wound healing (treating a hot spot right now :crossfing).


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

tsdairy said:


> Do the all natural kibbles make their poo like pudding?


No. Dogs are just like people and everyone is different. Something that works well for one may not work for another. Quite often a loose stool is because the food is too rich for that particular dog. Both my litters were weaned onto either a raw diet or Innova large breed puppy food. In both litters one dog in each had loose stools and were switched over to another food. And although I like the Innova foods I would NOT feed their EVO to puppies. The manufacturer also states it iis not intended for a puppy and I believe they suggest not using till the pup is over one year old.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

My pups are on Innova Large Breed Puppy and my Adults are on Innova Adult or California Natural. I've had wonderful results with the Natura products!
http://www.naturapet.com


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Layla is doing great on Wellness Puppy


----------



## Marley&Me (Nov 25, 2007)

We just switched to Blue Life Protection Formula Large Breed Puppy Dog Food.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine are on Canidae and Innova.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

In the past I have fed Solid Gold (liked well enough), Nature's Logic (Desi had coat issues while on this), and am now feeding Canidae. Both girls are doing very well on it. They've never refused to eat any food, so that hasn't been an issue for me.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

All of my dogs are fed Pro Plan. Weight Management for the inactive and slightly pudgy older dogs, Performance for the very active dogs and Adult Chicken for the inbetween. I wean puppies onto Pro Plan puppy and switch them to adult at 12 weeks. I have literally tried every food out there (just ask Vern). I also like the Pro Club offered by Purina and the fact that they make donations which funds canine health research.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My first puppies, back in the 50's ate purina Dog Chow--don't think there was such a thing as puppy chow back then, at least not in our neck of the woods.

Later puppies all were on the purina Puppy chow, and then went on to the Dog Chow. however, later i went to the purina one. Right now honey, how turned 6 in Dec. is on the purin one weight control. KayCee, who is 8 1/2 got switched over to Taste of TheWild high prairie about 3 weeks ago. it is high protein for older dogs, and also no grian which is best for dogs with arthritis.

But as said above in different pots, what is ieal for one dog is not good for another. I saw abu bil jac--on the all breed forum many sugest it for dogs that are very picky eaters. Say most dogs will eat it when they eat nothing else, and do well on it.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson is on:

http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/dogformulas/SPFish.html

Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish for his allergies, and besides fish breath after eating it's great!!!


----------



## hirosmom (Nov 8, 2007)

Innova Large Breed puppy


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

Avoderm Baked Lamb and Brown Rice I aslo had Avoderm skin and coat booster. My dogs coats look tremendous on this food.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Augie eats Nature's Variety frozen raw patties and their Instinct kibble.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Titus is on raw diet and Priska is on Canidae ALS


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Canidae All Life Stages. All of them are on it.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

We feed Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy up until the growth plates close and then transition to Eukanuba Sporting Performance. No addatives or supplements are necessary or required.


----------



## Attacking Mid (Jan 11, 2008)

Toby (17 mos) eats Avoderm Chicken and Brown Rice. He was on Avoderm puppy when younger (per breeder's instructions). Avoderm is a good quality food at a reasonable price. There ARE better foods such as Innova EVO, etc. However, we also supplement with plain yogurt, raw veggies (sometimes fruits like bananas), and a few scraps of meat occasionally - and popcorn on movie nights.

I would suggest you research foods at places like: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/

Best to you,

AM.


----------



## DianeD (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm feeding Chase Innova Large Breed Puppy with a nice spoonful of canned Evangers chicken, some pumpkin and salmon oil. He hasn't been wild about his food lately (perhaps after his last shots on Monday?) or maybe he should go to 2 x a day feedings, but he's only 21.5 pounds at 14 weeks. He looks thin to me. Not sure if that's good or bad!


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Bailey started off on Pro Plan, but he was constantly itching and biting his paws. After asking about it on here I switched to the holistic Nutra Gold which stopped the itching. I also then tried Nutrience when I couldn't get the Nutra but it didn't agree with him at all! It made him give off an awful smell all the time so back to Nutra Gold we went! I kept him on the large breed puppy until last month when I switched him to the large breed adult. He had stopped eating the puppy stuff and it would take him nearly all day to eat his morning feed. His LOVES the adult stuff, so I'm really happy about that. I've had several comments from people that his coat looks really shiny. It has definitely improved in the last month.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Science Diet Large Breed


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Attacking Mid said:


> I would suggest you research foods at places like: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


Perhaps you may wish to review the fine print about that website. 

Those rankings are based upon the "opinions" of the site's authors, no more no less. The authors have done no feeding trials, no long term studies, or any other scientific analysis substantiating a nutritional basis for the rankings. 

In other words, products that follow the authors personal philosophy regarding pet care receive high scores, those that don't receive low scores. Superior nutrition and results delivered really doesn't enter into the decision making process for rankings.

Many of the highly rated foods on the list ARE good foods, but they are not the "superior" foods that many believe them to be. Many foods that have a long proven track record of delivering superior nutrition receive low ratings due to philosophical differences of opinion.


In the end, it is real world results that matter. What kind of results do you see when you feed a product to your dog? Does the food deliver adequate nutrition, or does it come up a little short requiring the use of other supplements to maintain a healthy dog? 


Just a little food for thought from the school of "show me proven long term results", where we don't worship at the shrine of the WDJ.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Boomer is eating wellness puppy, we started him out on Innova Large Breed puppy, but it was too rich for him, his poo was too soft. He is doing very well on Wellness, he is 6 months old now and we will be switching him to the adult wellness soon.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm in the process of switching my boys from Innova Large Breed Adult to TOTW High Prairie. Shadow is allergic to wheat but his ears still get a little yeast-y on the Innova so I'm switching to a grain-free food. Also, Hunter is a picky eater, and he CHOWS DOWN the TOTW. Hopefully we've found something that will keep the boys healthy and happy.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> Does the food deliver adequate nutrition, or does it come up a little short requiring the use of other supplements to maintain a healthy dog?
> 
> 
> Just a little food for thought from the school of "show me proven long term results", where we don't worship at the shrine of the WDJ.


none of the foods listed require supplements to maintain a healthy dog. people may choose to supplement a kibble with salmon oil or glucosamine, but it it is not required because the food lacks something that is part of a healthy diet. it is true that the dog food analysis website is purely reviews based on the ingredients and it is obvious the reviewers deem a grain free diet superior to those that are more grain heavy than meat heavy... grain free diets are a somewhat new idea in the dog food world, so may be several years down the line there WILL be more long term studies with long term results on those foods. foods like purina have been around forever, and while they work well for some, do not work at all for others.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

To me , the great feature about the dog food analysis site isn't their review..... it's the nutritional breakdown info given on each food. Saves alot of time from going to each food's website.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> none of the foods listed require supplements to maintain a healthy dog. people may choose to supplement a kibble with salmon oil or glucosamine, but it it is not required because the food lacks something that is part of a healthy diet. it is true that the dog food analysis website is purely reviews based on the ingredients and it is obvious the reviewers deem a grain free diet superior to those that are more grain heavy than meat heavy... grain free diets are a somewhat new idea in the dog food world, so may be several years down the line there WILL be more long term studies with long term results on those foods. foods like purina have been around forever, and while they work well for some, do not work at all for others.


If you have a normal healthy dog and are feeding it a quality diet, dietary supplements such as salmon oil shouldn't be needed if the food is up to snuff. If one takes a look at just this forum and notes the number of people that feed the highly rated product AND still have to supplement to maintain their dogs, it starts to raise questions about the validity of that list. 

(I already know the list is biased toward a given philosophy, but most don't realize just how distorted the rankings really are.)


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Attacking Mid said:


> Toby (17 mos) eats Avoderm Chicken and Brown Rice. He was on Avoderm puppy when younger (per breeder's instructions). Avoderm is a good quality food at a reasonable price. There ARE better foods such as Innova EVO, etc. However, we also supplement with plain yogurt, raw veggies (sometimes fruits like bananas), and a few scraps of meat occasionally - and popcorn on movie nights.
> 
> I would suggest you research foods at places like: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/
> 
> ...


I love that site! I follow the "grain-free" philosophy because I have dogs who react very poorly to grains and cheaper fillers. I use The Honest Kitchen and also like WEllness CORE. I have tried many different kinds of foods for my pack (I have 7). It can take some time to find the right food for your dog or dogs. Don't let any one opinion sway you - do your own research and try different things if you can. When you find what works for your dog, stick with it!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Swampcollie said:


> If you have a normal healthy dog and are feeding it a quality diet, dietary supplements such as salmon oil shouldn't be needed if the food is up to snuff. If one takes a look at just this forum and notes the number of people that feed the highly rated product AND still have to supplement to maintain their dogs, it starts to raise questions about the validity of that list.
> 
> (I already know the list is biased toward a given philosophy, but most don't realize just how distorted the rankings really are.)


I would be giving supplements regardless if I used Eukanuba, Purina or THK. It's kind of like eating a healthy diet but still taking a daily multi-vitamin for humans. I don't HAVE to supplement at all - the foods I feed have salmon oil, probiotics, etc in them...I just like giving extra.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> To me , the great feature about the dog food analysis site isn't their review..... it's the nutritional breakdown info given on each food. Saves alot of time from going to each food's website.


i agree! it's so much easier to go to that site and look something up.


----------



## Attacking Mid (Jan 11, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> Perhaps you may wish to review the fine print about that website.
> 
> Those rankings are based upon the "opinions" of the site's authors, no more no less. The authors have done no feeding trials, no long term studies, or any other scientific analysis substantiating a nutritional basis for the rankings.
> 
> ...


The "science" used to validate a dog food is questionable at best. Just because a dog can survive and be acceptably healthy on a given diet does not mean the diet is optimal.

Heck, even the stupid "food pyramid" promoted by "science" for humans is absolutely ridiculous. The amount of carbohydrates suggested by the pyramid is a significant contributor to the rampant obesity in our nation.

The website I referenced is simply an example of foods ranked based on quality of ingredients. Certainly "quality" is a subjective adjective, but I personally have more faith in a product blended from such ingredients.

I'm sure plenty of dogs have lived long and healthy lives on Ol' Roy, much as plenty of lifelong cigarette-smoking, beer-guzzling, McDonald's-eating people have lived long and healthy lives.

If I worshipped at the shrine of WDJ, I wouldn't feed my dog Avoderm. Moderation in all things.

Best regards,

AM.

PS. Here's another link with interesting info: http://nadra.itgo.com/petfoodar.htm


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> To me , the great feature about the dog food analysis site isn't their review..... it's the nutritional breakdown info given on each food. Saves alot of time from going to each food's website.


I like that too. There are certain things I know my itchy scratchy girl can't have and it helps tremendously to be able to do comparisons right on the site.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Attacking Mid said:


> The "science" used to validate a dog food is questionable at best. Just because a dog can survive and be acceptably healthy on a given diet does not mean the diet is optimal.
> 
> Heck, even the stupid "food pyramid" promoted by "science" for humans is absolutely ridiculous. The amount of carbohydrates suggested by the pyramid is a significant contributor to the rampant obesity in our nation.
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I love that site! I follow the "grain-free" philosophy because I have dogs who react very poorly to grains and cheaper fillers. I use The Honest Kitchen and also like WEllness CORE. I have tried many different kinds of foods for my pack (I have 7). It can take some time to find the right food for your dog or dogs. Don't let any one opinion sway you - do your own research and try different things if you can. When you find what works for your dog, stick with it!


But there in lies the real issue. You don't have a normal healthy dog. You have a dog whose immune system doesn't function normally, so you have to feed around the problem.

For those with normal healthy dogs, there is no problem to feed around.

The grains are nothing but "Cheap Filler" nonsense is a myth. The grains are there as a source of carbohydrates. Whether those carbs come from grains or fruits doesn't matter to a dog with a normal healthy immune system, but to a dog born with a dysfunctional immune system, any stray particle of matter could potentially cause a problem. 

If you have a dog with "issues" you may very well have to pick and choose it's diet very carefully, but there is no reason to suggest foods suited for dogs with allergies for all dogs.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Swampcollie said:


> But there in lies the real issue. You don't have a normal healthy dog. You have a dog whose immune system doesn't function normally, so you have to feed around the problem.
> 
> For those with normal healthy dogs, there is no problem to feed around.
> 
> ...


I agree in theory and I don't see all grains as cheap fillers. But I do see some dog foods on the market with ingredients that I don't at all feel comfortable giving to any of my dogs. But that's just me. Everyone has to make up their own minds and feel comfortable with their choices.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> The grains are there as a source of carbohydrates. Whether those carbs come from grains or fruits doesn't matter to a dog with a normal healthy immune system, but to a dog born with a dysfunctional immune system, any stray particle of matter could potentially cause a problem.


But there are those that would say how many wolves do you see eating the grain in the wheat fields or picking an apple from an orchard and munching on it. There are those that say it is due to the excessive amount of carbs in kibble that many of these immune issues have raised their nasty heads. 
All I will say is that as long as you have done your research and are doing what YOU believe to be best for YOUR dog who am I to say you are wrong?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

AmbikaGR said:


> But there are those that would say how many wolves do you see eating the grain in the wheat fields or picking an apple from an orchard and munching on it. There are those that say it is due to the excessive amount of carbs in kibble that many of these immune issues have raised their nasty heads.
> All I will say is that as long as you have done your research and are doing what YOU believe to be best for YOUR dog who am I to say you are wrong?


There is nothing wrong with choosing a food that works. And if I could afford grainfree (albeit with apples or some sort of other carbonhydrate) I probably would because of the danger of afloxin.

I've seen on forums where a dog doesn't do well on a grain free or holistic food....and that person is told that they should keep feeding the offending food because the "toxins" from commercial food is being eliminated and that the dog is actually....getting healthier. That is nuts! No one asks for what proof anyone has of such a thing...oozing toxins. The poor dog may have itchy ears, diareah, hair that's shedding more then usual...symptoms continuing even weeks after the new food is introduced. 

I've seen where a person goes from holistic to holistic with this problem and that. Because commercial foods are demonized the dog suffers. That is when it occurs to me that we've gone beyond doing whats good for the dog and it turns into following a philosophy no matter what. It ought to be what is good for the dog. Holistic marketing use scare tactics that can be bad for the dog. That puts a taint on the whole thing especially when I see people directed to those sites.

But yes, I think it all ends with what is best for the dog. And all points of view should be looked at as well as all sources...including the real data that comes from sources that do real studies.


----------



## goldengirl71 (Jan 20, 2008)

Tux is on Precise Plus! She seems to be doing well on it.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Natural Balance Ultra Premium. Mine loves it. But to be honest, she has never turned her nose up to any food I've put in her bowl.
:scratchch


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Lucky's mom said:


> There is nothing wrong with choosing a food that works. And if I could afford grainfree (albeit with apples or some sort of other carbonhydrate) I probably would because of the danger of afloxin.
> 
> I've seen on forums where a dog doesn't do well on a grain free or holistic food....and that person is told that they should keep feeding the offending food because the "toxins" from commercial food is being eliminated and that the dog is actually....getting healthier. That is nuts! No one asks for what proof anyone has of such a thing...oozing toxins. The poor dog may have itchy ears, diareah, hair that's shedding more then usual...symptoms continuing even weeks after the new food is introduced.
> 
> ...


YIKES! I hadn't heard the "toxin reducing" bit before but I can't see why anyone would continue to feed a food that is causing their dog to be itchy, have chronic diarrhea or losing hair! That's just abusive! I do know that some diets are richer and CAN take a week or so for the dog to adjust to, but the same thing can happen with commercial preparations. I have seen people suggest to continue with the food for that reason, to allow the dog time to adjust to the new food, but I haven't seen anyone advise someone else to stick to it no matter what the damage simply for the philosophy. That is just sick. I hope whomever is giving that kind of advice has limited access to people seeking help!:no:


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> YIKES! I hadn't heard the "toxin reducing" bit before but I can't see why anyone would continue to feed a food that is causing their dog to be itchy, have chronic diarrhea or losing hair! That's just abusive! I do know that some diets are richer and CAN take a week or so for the dog to adjust to, but the same thing can happen with commercial preparations. I have seen people suggest to continue with the food for that reason, to allow the dog time to adjust to the new food, but I haven't seen anyone advise someone else to stick to it no matter what the damage simply for the philosophy. That is just sick. I hope whomever is giving that kind of advice has limited access to people seeking help!:no:


I agree it can take a reasonable time to get used to a food...any food. 

But yep I've seen the above scenerio. I've heard this "toxin" thing alot. I've seen it alot on the "other" forum. You haven't??? It just drives me nuts.......


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Lucky's mom said:


> I agree it can take a reasonable time to get used to a food...any food.
> 
> But yep I've seen the above scenerio. I've heard this "toxin" thing alot. I've seen it alot on the "other" forum. You haven't??? It just drives me nuts.......


No, I can't say I have on the other forum but I'm not on there much. I could have missed it. I know how you feel though. I've known people who were very into certain health kicks - no refined sugars, no gluten, no mercury, etc etc and after awhile it just gets to be too much! :yuck:


----------



## newpenny (Jan 21, 2008)

Innova Large Breed puppy

www.doganalysis.com - was a good source of information in our research 
http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/ just came out with their 2008 Dog Food Review


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Am I the only one who rotates food? I use Innova LB, Merrick, California Naturals, and the Dick VanPatten one. There are a few others I've tried and not cared for.

I would feed raw if I could afford it, but with 3 large breed dogs, it's just not in our budget. As it is, their food costs me $100 to $150 every 4-5 weeks. I do give them raw bones regulary and they get a raw meal on Sundays.

The February issue of "The Whole Dog Journal" is doing a whole expose' on dog food.

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/

"Whole Dog Journal's 2008 Dry Dog Food Review 
Transparency. That’s what the pet food recalls of early 2007 taught us to value in a pet food company. In the aftermath of that event, the ideal response a concerned owner could get from a pet food company was a statement about where the company’s foods were made, where their ingredients came from, and what they were doing to ensure their products were safe. In reality, many companies stonewalled, insisting that their products were safe but refusing to offer any corroborating evidence! Even faced with grievously sick cats or dogs, many owners could not get any useful information from the pet food companies whose products they used. That’s when I decided that Whole Dog Journal’s 2008 dog food reviews would include only those products that met our usual selection criteria and met at least a minimum standard of transparency."

I've used their reviews to choose the foods and treats my dogs get.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

norabrown said:


> I would feed raw if I could afford it, but with 3 large breed dogs, it's just not in our budget. As it is, their food costs me $100 to $150 every 4-5 weeks.
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i love the convenience of the raw patties, but i definitely don't think i could afford it if i had 2 dogs the size of Sam to feed! buying in bulk is definitely the cheapest way to go about feeding raw, but then i'd imagine you would have to invest in a large stand-alone freezer to keep it all!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> but then i'd imagine you would have to invest in a large stand-alone freezer to keep it all!!


Yes you would need a freezer and also a juicer (The Juiceman Jr. type) to break down the veggies and fruits. So that would entail an outlay of about $300. After 10 years I tend to forget these expenses. :doh:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

oh i definitely think the investment would be well-worth it in the long run... my biggest thing is the convenience factor. i don't even go grocery shopping or cook for myself that often, so i love being able to give my dog a great raw diet without any work involved for me LOL 

that being said, at whatever point i do get another dog, i will make the decision then to just keep Sam on his raw diet and HOPE my new dog does not have the same allergy issues as he does and feed him good quality kibble, or feed raw to both, in which case, i would probably need to start buying raw in bulk and preparing the diet myself. i think cost-wise that would be the smartest decision though.


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

I feed Eagle Pack Large Breed Puppy for breakfast and then RAW (BARF) for dinner. There diet probably consists of 70% raw. I do my own raw food, this includes all sorts of raw meaty bones, fish, offal, fruit & veg, yoghurt and an omega oil mix. To feed 2 dogs for a month on the raw costs me about $30 a month which would be about $25 USD. It sounds like it is much more expensive there though.


----------



## Marie Welch (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi,

Ours is a little complicated. For years we fed Purina Beniful and our dogs seemed to thrive. When we got Bonnie we started her on Puppy Beniful. In Dec our beagle went into renal failure. We think it was caused by Revolution flea med but that is another story. We had to put her on Purina KD for life if we wanted her to live. She hates it so we searched for other low protein food to supplement the KD. Nutro small bites senior was recommended by friends who fed it to their cats in renal failure. We are feeding her half that and half the KD and the protein level is only a 2 % difference. When we took her back for blood tests they were nearly normal. The vet was astonished as he never expected to see her alive again. He said he had never seen one so sick that came back like she did.

In the meantime we had changed Bonnie to Iam's puppy food because there was too much corn in Purina. Then I read an article saying that puppies don't need puppy food as it affects their growth pattern. We then switched her to Nutro natural balance lamb and rice diet. She loves it and is doing well on that.

Nutro is expensive but we believe it is worth it to keep them healthy. It is still one of the top foods in the Whole Dog Journal list this month.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> norabrown said:
> 
> 
> > I would feed raw if I could afford it, but with 3 large breed dogs, it's just not in our budget. As it is, their food costs me $100 to $150 every 4-5 weeks.
> ...


----------



## tsdairy (Dec 9, 2007)

I have switched to Purina Pro Plan Puppy Large Breed and they are doing well. I can get it at the local store in town and the ingredients are listed better! Like bi products are further down the line! YAYAYAYAY, plus the pups loooooooooooooove it!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

norabrown said:


> AmbikaGR said:
> 
> 
> > norabrown said:
> ...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

tsdairy said:


> I have switched to Purina Pro Plan Puppy Large Breed and they are doing well. I can get it at the local store in town and the ingredients are listed better! Like bi products are further down the line! YAYAYAYAY, plus the pups loooooooooooooove it!


i feel bi-products should not be included in the food at all, but i guess if your pups are doing well on it, that's great.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

tsdairy said:


> I have switched to Purina Pro Plan Puppy Large Breed and they are doing well. I can get it at the local store in town and the ingredients are listed better! Like bi products are further down the line! YAYAYAYAY, plus the pups loooooooooooooove it!


Still has corn in it, but not the first ingredient like some. But as others have said, people have different opinions on the corn factor. 

BTW, check out www.petfooddirect.com. It's hard to beat having it delivered to your front door. I can get Natural Balance delivered to me(with discounts) cheaper from them that buying it from the local Petco store. A no brainer.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

If I had to switch foods due to financial reasons, I would feed Canidae All Life Stages to both boys. It's also a very good food and very reasonably priced.

Is Innova a better food than Canidae? I keep trying to sort out the best-chance food to keep the dogs healthy and glossy, and have been feeding Canidae. What do you like more about Innova? I would love to know- the food issues are confusing! Thanks, Jilly


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> If I had to switch foods due to financial reasons, I would feed Canidae All Life Stages to both boys. It's also a very good food and very reasonably priced.
> 
> Is Innova a better food than Canidae? I keep trying to sort out the best-chance food to keep the dogs healthy and glossy, and have been feeding Canidae. What do you like more about Innova? I would love to know- the food issues are confusing! Thanks, Jilly


I rotate between Canidae & Innova.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> Just a little food for thought from the school of "show me proven long term results", where we don't worship at the shrine of the WDJ.




Even though we feed our goldens Canidae, our well-loved veterinarian agrees with Swampcollie 1000%. He love to point out that our past golden , Raleigh, lived to be 15 1/2 eating Eukanuba, and that only foods that have been tested longterm on real dogs in AFCO studies are exactly what they seem. He teases me about Canidae.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Ljilly28 said:


> If I had to switch foods due to financial reasons, I would feed Canidae All Life Stages to both boys. It's also a very good food and very reasonably priced.
> 
> Is Innova a better food than Canidae? I keep trying to sort out the best-chance food to keep the dogs healthy and glossy, and have been feeding Canidae. What do you like more about Innova? I would love to know- the food issues are confusing! Thanks, Jilly


Innova wasn't the food meant for Lucky as he never did well on the small amount that I would have to feed him. He gained a tad to much weight and never seemed full.

But Lucky loved this food. I'm not "holistic" but I do like this company. They seem to have good quality control. And though they don't do long-term studies, they do have dogs onsite for palatable studies which is a plus.

It is more expensive the Canidae though I think its probably justified simply because I sense they don't cut any corners.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I feed Maggie, Cruiser and Hootie Canidae ALS, Abbie likes the food but, cant keep weight on this girl.... she just burns off what she eats..... I got her Innova Evo today.... 28.6 pound bag is 53.00. I do rotate the 3 with Canidae and Innova.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy started out on Pedigree puppy, but has been on Purina One Large Breed Puppy for over a month. Her poos are regular, and they basically dissolve in the rain. We're going to start switching her to Purina One Adult this weekend though so that by the time she's completely out of Puppy, she'll be used to Adult.


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

Science diet that is what my vet recomended and i use the Puppy food for large breeds


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

Right now hunter is finishing his puppy chow that he came with and he will be done with that by monday so I thinking bout changing him to Canidae if they have it if they have puppy version


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

Canidae doesn't have a puppy verison per se but an "all life stages (ages)". They do offer a senior/less active brand, I believe. I currently feed both my puppy (Baxter) and my senior dog (Beau) Canidae Chicken and Rice and they both like it very much. I usually mix in a little bit of Innova reg canned (not evo) with it.

By the way, Hunter is very cute!


----------



## Mable's Dad (Feb 3, 2008)

Mable used to be on Purina but after awhile, she started having loose stools, so the vet switched her over to Purina EN to clean her system out and that worked great. After that was over, she went back to the original Purina and it was back to loose stools again.

She's been on Canidae for about a month now with very good stools, so she'll stay on that for a bit.


----------



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

My vet recommended Purina pro plan large breed so Merlin will switch to that after the Eucanuewba (sp?) bag that the breeder had him on is all gone.


----------



## hirosmom (Nov 8, 2007)

Nutro Large Breed Puppy


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

After taking my dogs to a nutritionist this week I am taking them off processed foods all together. There diet was 70% natural anyway, so just switching the other 30% over to home made BARF. Looking forward to seeing some healthier dogs.


----------



## nbloch64 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Feed the best I can find at the moment*

My dogs eat Canidae dry chicken and rice and a bit of wet as well. 75% dry to 25% wet. They love it and are doing wonderful on it - great coats, skin, and teeth. Good stools and not too much smell.


----------



## Marie Welch (Jan 25, 2008)

msdogs, thanks for the link for dog food. I will check it out.


----------



## tsdairy (Dec 9, 2007)

Merlin'sMommy said:


> My vet recommended Purina pro plan large breed so Merlin will switch to that after the Eucanuewba (sp?) bag that the breeder had him on is all gone.


I have switched to that as well and they do great on it!


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

When there was the dog food scare (the first one that was because of rotten corn meal), I switched my dogs to Solid Gold (Hundenflocken). It has no grains!! I immediately noticed CLEAN EARS!! Before I switched I was cleaning my male's ears every week! Nasty black gunk! I switched and all of them have squeaky clean ears.

There are alot of good foods out there. The one you are on is good. It really depends on how the dog takes to it. If it gets harder to get Solid Gold, then I might switch to something like Canidae, but I am always fighting the battle of the bulge and have heard Canidae might not be a good choice.


----------



## DianeD (Jul 12, 2007)

> but I am always fighting the battle of the bulge and have heard Canidae might not be a good choice.


Penny, I was interested to read your comment, since I now feed Canidae to all 3 dogs (Senior golden girl - tends to overweight, 2 yr old Cavalier -could stand to lose 1-2 pounds, and the 4 mo. old Golden Chase who just burns it all off!!. 

I was wondering if anyone else has had problems with Canidae putting on weight, it does have 468 cals/cup, but I don't view that as particularly high-calorie, and with Geordie, he only gets 1/3 cup twice a day, so cutting back would leave him with hardly anything in his little bowl!! 

Perhaps I should keep the puppy on Canidae and put the other two back on Wellness Reduced Fat Core -- they have done well on that, but then I wonder, should the 11-year old be on that too?

Diane (Obsessed With Dog Food - is there a support group for that??):nervous:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

super_nova said:


> After taking my dogs to a nutritionist this week I am taking them off processed foods all together. There diet was 70% natural anyway, so just switching the other 30% over to home made BARF. Looking forward to seeing some healthier dogs.


i am in the process of making that switch as well! Sam was eating pre-made raw food (Nature's Variety) but cost being a huge factor, as well as wishing to get away from any type of processed food and knowing EXACTLY what my dog is eating, have prompted me to make the switch and buy meaty and bones in bulk for him. Looking forward to hearing how this goes for you!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't had any problems with Canidae. I did just get the shock of my life when I found out the Platinum is higher in calories than it used to be. :uhoh: No wonder Tucker put on a few pounds. Shadow does fine on the Lamb formula and gets to eat a lot of that. Shadow has lots of allergies.

I talked to Tucker's breeder once about Raw. She told me I should speak to the other breeders who feed Raw and that I would have to supplement. I'm not sure I'm up to all of that. It's bad enough having to pay so much attention to what I eat and cover with insulin per meal and so on. 

With all these recalls on meat how can we be assured this will not be a problem for our dogs, too? :doh:

I tried my two on Solid Gold way back when.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have mine on Canidae and they dont have weight issues. Then again mine get Plenty of exercise daily.


----------

